# Tribolin



## keni (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi,
I got this stuff caleed tribolin. its made in australia. 
it contains  - metandriol dipropionate 40mg/1ml , nadrolone decanoate 35mg/ml

i have read around that the met dipropionate actually isnt a steroid and that it doesnt do much, but helps when mixed with other steroid substances. Also i have read about its estrogenic properties. what i want to know is do i need to take anti estrogens with this mix because it says only to do so in high doses and i dont consider wha till be doing to be a high dose. ( 2mg of tribolin twice a week)
also, can u tell me what other pct i will have o do


----------



## dugie82 (Nov 16, 2004)

dont bother man, go for a real oral like winny or anavar if you're goin to go at all. Dont fuck around w/ stuff you dont know about. If its not a steroid it will be tought to find some one around here to help you with it. although TRIB-olin it might be similar to TRIBULUS which is just a simple natural test. enhancer.


----------



## Aratesticle (Nov 16, 2004)

Methandriol Dipropionate is an injectable form of Methandriol and the effects have a longer duration. It is highly anabolic and androgenic and is good for build-up of strength and mass. Literature sites it as being somewhere between the Testosterones and Deca.

The advantage is that it will not lead to as much water retention as the testosterones and would be similar to Deca in this regard. The main effect that Methandriol has and that is of most interest to athletes is it’s “receptor sensitising” effects. Taken in combination it enhances the effects of the other steroids by sensitising the receptors in the muscle cell allowing more molecules to bind.
This effect is especially handy for people who have been on long steroid cycles and is experiencing typical plateaus with steroids that worked well before. At the same time it is rumoured to be very effective when used with Anaplex, there are countless ways that Methandriol can be useful as you can imagine.

The usual recommended dose for athletes is 100mgs every 2-4 days.

Typical side effects are similar to the Testosterones and the compound aromatizes only slightly so sensitive individuals may consider using Nolvadex.

***it is a roid**** i don't know if it's worth using when you can just get test or deca....it is interesting though about how it affect other steroids. I guess it enhances other ones.


----------



## Aratesticle (Nov 16, 2004)

i would guess the reason for the combination of this with deca in "Tribolin" is to maximize deca uptaske to the receptors....but damn, that is a low ass dose of deca per ml.


----------



## Aratesticle (Nov 16, 2004)

i WOULD do PCT even with 140 mgs deca/wk.


----------



## keni (Nov 17, 2004)

so what PCT do u recommend? can u tell me doses and amounts as im unsure about PCT stuff.


----------



## dugie82 (Nov 17, 2004)

how could you get 40mg+35mg from 2mg per week. Wheres the conservation of mass???


----------



## heavy (Nov 17, 2004)

dugie82 said:
			
		

> how could you get 40mg+35mg from 2mg per week. Wheres the conservation of mass???



he means 2ml (millilitres) per week.


----------



## Aratesticle (Nov 17, 2004)

2 ml twice a week......160mgs methandriol 140 deca......I don't know what kind of pct you would do. Look at the pct sticky in the main forum. personally i would lower the amounts of clomid from 300mgs to 100 mgs and the rest to 50 mgs. don't quote me on this.....advise you ask a vet or mod.


----------



## dugie82 (Nov 18, 2004)

pct is always a sensitive issue. I would always say to overshoot your planned out PCT no matter what dosage, at least untill you understand your own bodies reactions. If you're dealing with your gains you worked so hard on, and more importantly, your health, keep up the PCT. just IMO


----------

